# Dart frog, meet your new roomate, Boa constrictor



## IronHenry (Sep 6, 2018)

Thought this might be interesting to some, so decided to share. I spent the day at the San Francisco Zoo where they have a large vivarium full of dart frogs. The interesting thing is that in the same enclosure resides a rather large Red-tailed boa constrictor. To my surprise, one of the frogs just hopped all over him like he was just another rock. Don't see that every day!


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Very interesting. I feel like the boa would be trampling a lot of the plants but interesting none the less. I think it's a cool idea for a viewing habitat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 20, 2018)

That works perfectly, as long the snake is feed often enough


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Ravnos said:


> That works perfectly, as long the snake is feed often enough


Well...I understand your reaction, but that's not really an issue here. Coming at this from a snake-keeper's point of view, those frogs are too small; most snakes won't attempt to eat anything that's well out of their size range whether on the large or small end of that range. Plius, even a very well fed boa will often find room for one more preferred prey item if given an opportunity. I feel like this is worth noting, lest some novice think they can pull something like this off because their buddy knows a guy who knows how to breed lots of rats.

The habitat design considerations, as gonzalez noted, are probably a challenge, as would be the associated environmental parameters (temperature and humidity). And I assume the animals were given medical screenings far beyond the "quarantine" that hobby keepers may or may not provide.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

That's really cute! 

I'd imagine the frogs view the boa as a strange branch. They may not even realize it's alive, since it moves about as much as a plant swaying in a breeze. The boa probably sees them about how it would see something like a large cricket; moving but not worth any attention.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Just out of curiosity is like to see a full shot of the enclosure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltagraphic (Sep 29, 2017)

This stood out as interesting to me as well but I almost forgot about it because i was so displeased about the remodel of the rainforest house that enclosure is kept in. It used to be my favorite exhibit at sf zoo and after waiting years while it was closed for renovations I was appalled at how thoroughly they managed to muck it up. Taking up that much floorspace with poorly scaped vivariums and the little crawling tunnels for the kids really makes no sense to me. Theyd better not try something like that at the conservstory of flowers lol...


----------

